# New here- ferals with URI?



## agbowers832 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hello, I am so happy to find this forum!

I moved into a house with ferals living under it. There are 2 mamas and 6 kittens. I have been feeding and watering them. I live in Louisiana so it doesn't get super cold, but it's getting a bit chilly at night. About a week ago, I noticed one of the kittens was blowing his nose and had runny eyes. I removed her from the group and took her to the vet where they gave her antibiotics and tested her for feline leukemia (came back negative! yea!). The vet told me I could put her back with the group, so I did. Now, she is doing much better, but the rest are all sneezing. I really can't afford to take all 8 cats to the vet. I have built them a shelter of boxes, rugs, towels, and blankets on my screened in porch. Do you think that they will get over this on their own?

I have an appointment to get them spayed/neutered in a couple weeks at the SPCA and am hoping they can give antibiotics there if necessary, but I am just wondering if the cats will be ok without those? What do you guys do when your feral cats get this? It just spreads so quickly!

Thanks so much!

Allison


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum and a BIG THANK YOU for taking care of the feral colony at your house. I've been fortunate that I've found my ferals a-few-at-a-time and/or they've all been relatively healthy. I do not know what will happen if they don't get antibiotics. 

My current feral tomcat that has moved into our property went missing some months ago and on the 3rd day I went into the barn at the bottom of the property and heard a lot of flies buzzing, as if over something dead, and it was him.
But he wasn't dead. Just close to it.
I went up to the house to see what I had to help him and he slowly followed me. I could not bring him inside and infect my own group of eight so I washed my hands everytime I went out/in. I had antibiotics in the fridge and a bag of ringers' solution (medical fluids) with line and needles. His nose/mouth were crusted with a nasty smelling 'gunk', which is what attracted the flies. I washcloth cleaned him as well as I could, laid a folded sheet on top of the winter 'cat house' and placed a wet washcloth between the folds in hopes that evaporation could help give him a cool spot to lay down. I also soaked a washcloth and would gently rub it over his fur to get his fur wet and help cool him with evaporation. I began the antibiotics and every day for four days I gave him fluids under the skin.

I am certain it was that fluid that was able to keep him alive long enough for the meds to work and he recovered fully. By the 2nd day, his mouth/nose no longer had that 'dead' smell and the mucus was slowly decreasing. On the 4th day he showed an interest in food and water on his own and I stopped the fluids, but continued with the antibiotics.

I hope none of the kitties gets as ill as he was. If they do, I don't think they'd survive without care and antibiotics. Just keep a close eye on them and do the best you can.
Good luck!
Heidi =^..^=


----------



## agbowers832 (Oct 14, 2009)

How do I get antibiotics to give? Are cat antibiotics the same or do you need different ones for different things? I know they need antibiotics and it would be great if I could do it myself instead of paying $100 per cat at the vet. Thanks so much!

Allison


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Generally, the antibiotics they use on cats are the same as we use for ourselves/children, like the pink Amoxicillan or Clavamox. Clin-drops is another product I've been given for the cats. However, different medical problems require specific antibiotics at times, and it is better left up to the vet to determine which med to give the cat for the best results depending on what is wrong and what needs the most help.

Antibiotics can only be acquired with a prescription, which means they need to see the cat. You *may* be able to have one cat brought in and then ask the vet for enough meds to treat all of the cats, but I truly do not know how well that would go over. I have a very good relationship with my vet and she will allow me to treat some things at home, but initial diagnosis should be left to the vet and I believe (legally) all vets must see the animal before they give the Rx for the med. This may depend on how good of a relationship you have with your vet. I just don't know.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How old are the kittens? You can put the anitbiotic in their food if you give them amounts of wet food which they will finish up. If they are young kittens I can you take them in and foster them like Heidi does and then has a rescue to take them to adopt out once they have a good start and S/N. Check and see if there is a TNR group in your area. I know our TNR group would gladly pay for meds and food if someone is willing to take on the cat or kittens. Also rescues in your area might be willing to foot the bill to spay the mom and take the kittens after they can be removed from the mom. Just dont leave them too long with her or she will teach them too well how to be feral to survive outside. It is so kind of you to care for these kitties. Keep us posted on your progress with them. What part of Louisanna are you in? I have a friend from Lake Charles area. I know she knows some of the rescues in the area.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Just occured to me that you could use the fish mox antibiotic to put in your cats food also. I occasionally do this with hard to medicate cats


----------

